# New Pit Bull T-Shirt



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I just ordered this at Scratchin Dog Designs. We'll see how it comes out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cool! hope it comes out as great as Earl looks


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That boy is gorgeous!! Nice shirt! I'd buy one


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great shirt


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is it a screen print or transfer?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like it!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Is it a screen print or transfer?


It's not a transfer the process is called Digital Printing. The image is printed directly on the t-shirt. Here's a link that explains the difference between Silk Screening and Digital Printing. Screen Printing vs Digital Printing | T-Shirt Buyers Guide


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That is toooo coool!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! It looks great. You have to get a pic of you wearing it when you get it


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope it turns out well for you.He looks awesome in that pic!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Niceeeeeeee!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks! that's great! I need to order a shirt for several demos I am doing maybe I will give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! I'd love to see that smiley face with a flower hat on a shirt. ^_^


----------

